# Does you has burrs in your furs?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 12, 2014)

Hoomin laughed at me today and takes me this picture and says "oh hee hee Sophie, you's has burrs in your furs!"

What's burrs?? I see nothing in my furs! I's got pristine furs!


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 13, 2014)

Burrs? Ain't those prickly things? I've never had thems as my Hoomin is always brushing me. Otherwise I don't know what burrs are. -Ivy


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2014)

Burrs is anything in my furs that dussent belongs! Hoomin tells me dis. Hoomin shows me the burrs and I eats them! Burrs are delicious specially when they parsley burrs! Theses hay burrs.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 20, 2014)

Trix here-

Dumpy says your pony mane needs to be brushed. Are them pony hay furs burrs dreadlocks? I didn't ask, Dumpy asked. Somehow I think you're going to admonish Dumpy again...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2014)

No more brushes! I's fancy free now! Ok I's fibbing you. Hoomin brushes me everyday....I hates it! I not shedding anymore, why she keeps brushing me???
I wants a pony dreadlocks!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dumpy says you're cute no matter what. I agree with Dumpy.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2014)

Lil ol' meeee? Thank you Trix and Dumpy xox high five!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 20, 2014)

^ Pic of pony dreadlocks?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Lil ol' meeee? Thank you Trix and Dumpy xox high five!



Okay- that's a paw!!!!! Dumpy ain't smart enough to do that!!!! You're a cool pony bunny!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 21, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> Okay- that's a paw!!!!! Dumpy ain't smart enough to do that!!!! You're a cool pony bunny!!!!!!



Yes you's right. It's my hoof high five! Hoomin calls it "star hoofs". Me and Hoomin dussent communicates good. She says strange verds!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Yes you's right. It's my hoof high five! Hoomin calls it "star hoofs". Me and Hoomin dussent communicates good. She says strange verds!



Yous communicates fine. Mummers calls Dumpy a "dumb blonde". What's a dumb blonde?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 21, 2014)

Uh oh Trix, dat sounds baaaaads! But I thought Dumpy cut his fur? No blonde furs, can't says Dumpy is blonde! Hee hee!
Theses blonde furs in dis picture on dis Meows. Maybe Dumpy wants those furs?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dumpy had those furs once!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 21, 2014)

Tee hee!


----------

